# soup for breakfast



## Sam16

i am a sophomore in high school and i have had symptoms of IBS for about 6 months. it's been really hard dealing with this problem and really embarassing. i had to run to the bathroom 2 or 3 times each class and some teachers and my friends started asking me why i had to go so often, but i was too emarassed to admit that i have a problem. some days my abdominal pains were so bad that i had to skip school. i was absent so much that i ended up failing most of my classes. i have tried so many diets, but nothin really worked. and then i read that soup is good if you have IBS, so i tried it and it did miracles for me. It is low fat, high in fiber and vitamins, hot, and delicious. I just boiled some water, added all the vegetables i could find to it(spinach, carrots, onions, potatoes, and some spices(don't makeit too spicy) and it worked wonders for me. kept me full and comfortable. I highly recommend it. I make a big pot for 3-4 days and just warm it up every day for breakfast or lunch.


----------



## sazzy

Wow. Lol i had no idea that soup did that, might try it and see if i can get completely off imodiums. Problem is, I can't eat more than a quarter of a bowl full of soup with out feeling full up, I can never eat much at a time.


----------



## megflyin

If you're getting full that quicky sazzy there is a chance you could have gastroparesis. It literally means paralyzed stomach and results in early saity, nausea, and occasionally vomiting. Ususally a gastric emptying scan is done for diagnostic purposes. Of course if you are able to get enough calories eating small meals than I wouldn't worry about it, but if you are having trouble or losing weight, I would definitely ask your GI about gastroparesis. It's common but most go undiagnosed b/c docs aren't too familiar with it. If you have any questions email me cuz i have it.Meagan


----------



## sazzy

Lol, no i'm fine it's nothing like that. I just can't stomach massive meals, runs in the family. We're all little and often people.


----------



## Bem

soup is one of the only things that i can eat knowing that i won't get super bloated after i finish.but i have a wheat/dairy intolerance also [i'm being tested for celiac, too] so i don't even have much of a choice of soups!


----------



## Patient

I've also found soup does wonders as for breakfasts and lunches to keep your stomach full without giving you that bloated feeling. One that I eat regularly are these soup cup things, I can't remember their exact name. What you do is boil water, then pour it into the cup with all the ramen noodles and veggies in it, let it sit covered for 3 minutes; and it's ready! Very handy if you wake up late and need to get out the door quickly. I don't eat the noodles usually, just drink the broth of the regular chicken flavors. I also bring some animal crackers to snack on if I get hungry later. They're really easy on my stomach as well, not to mention how fun it is to bite their heads off. Sadistic? Nah!


----------



## OppOnn

Hi, I'm not a teen (!), and have Crohn's, shouldn't be on this bb, I know, I know.But saw your soup post and thought you'd be interested in my Chicken Soup recipe and post:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=28551Never had it for breakfast butit has worked wonders for lunch and dinner on bad days.O


----------



## Patient

OppOnn said:


> Hi, I'm not a teen (!), and have Crohn's, shouldn't be on this bb, I know, I know.But saw your soup post and thought you'd be interested in my Chicken Soup recipe and post:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=28551Never had it for breakfast butit has worked wonders for lunch and dinner on bad days.O


Thanks O! It sounds similar to the way my boyfriend's mother makes her home-made chicken noodle soup, which is AMAZING I might add. I'm definately going to give your recipe a shot, it's got me drooling!


----------



## OppOnn

Drool away!Hope you enjoy it.By the way, when I mention bananas in my post on things to eat when a little better,I mean bananas that are not ripe, or overripe. I buy them a bit green, they turnyellow overnight, somehow. When ripe, they have too much sugar...and sugar isa bad enemy.If you want to know more about foods to eat for IBD, which are similar to IBS,go to the IBD bb and scroll down. You'll find my post on foods, probably still onthe first page. Good luck.O


----------



## GreenDay12

haha i eat soup for breakfast too. it is awesome. I also will occasionally have a half of a chicken sandwich whcih gives me protein for energy and doesnt upset my tummy.


----------

